# Gotta question ??? Someone please help me out!!



## Michael8755 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm currently enrolled In a electrician course over the internet can someone please explain to me ohms law?? And how it works I'm not very good at math I was hoping someone could explain it better and easier then a textbook any help would be appreated thank you..... Michael


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

OK, I will but first you have to explain irony to me.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Here. This is easier.
 
Let me Google that for you.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Not being good in math is a real detriment, you know that right?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

It's easy. 
E=IxR
Except when R changes. 
Then it's time to wish you had studied the book.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Here. This is easier.
> 
> Let me Google that for you.


 Michael... I was going to tell you to check out ohms law on the internet.

But I see someone beat me to it. The internet has the best explanation.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)




----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


>


That looks like it is full of fractions and you know I am one of the four.


----------



## Michael8755 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok thx guys I appreate it thanks for the graph!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> That looks like it is full of fractions and you know I am one of the four.


 Yes but Dennis is 4 of 3:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Georg Simon Ohm what a physicist who discovered the mathematical relationship between watts, amp, ohms and volts. Change one of those four variables, and the others will change according to the laws of physics. He was the first to quantify the changes into simple formulas.

Replace the 4 variables of Ohms Law with something we encounter every day. Let's use driving and traffic.

Volts becomes a vehicles' speed.
Amps turns into the number of cars on a given road.
Watts measures gasoline consumption.
Ohms equates to things that slow us down..... road construction, accidents, bad weather, potholes, etc.

Now, take these comparisons and 'plug' them into the power wheel. I know it's not a perfect analogy, but it might help you understand it.


----------



## Michael8755 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you very much 480sparky that helped out alot!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Michael8755 said:


> Ok thx guys I appreate it thanks for the graph!


 
When using Dennis's graph, choose which item you want to determine out of the middle circle. Then fill in the blanks of the equations given in that section of graph. There's different ways to arrive at the item you chose out of the center.

For example if you wish to know watts, and choose that one, it gives three ways to arrive at your watts figure. 

If you want to know volts: same thing, it gives three problems you plug figures into in order to arrive where you wish


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I always liked..

Z=
_____1______
1 + (1 - 1)
R + (XL-XC)

But.. an Indian on a Reservation looks up and sees an Eagle is always in the back of my mind..


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Such a beautiful chart. I never realized there is a mistake in it til just now. Anyone wanna guess?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Such a beautiful chart. I never realized there is a mistake in it til just now. Anyone wanna guess?



It is hard to use 'I' to get 'I'.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is the corrected Chart


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

BBQ said:


> It is hard to use 'I' to get 'I'.


There is more than one problem here. Wow-- whoever made this screwed up.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is a better chart


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I corrected all the charts but bob's


----------



## Natedog3303 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ohm's law is simple if you have a 120v circuit that draws 5 amps and u want to find resistance you would go...... E/I which is 120 divided by 5 which is 24 but it does get more technichal than this, this is just basic


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I corrected all the charts but bob's


 
Thanks Dennis, Glad you caught that


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Natedog3303 said:


> Ohm's law is simple if you have a 120v circuit that draws 5 amps and u want to find resistance you would go...... E/I which is 120 divided by 5 which is 24 but it does get more technichal than this, this is just basic



Huh? P=E²/R and E=I*R are somehow more technical than I=P/E?


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

yeah remember P=EI and E=IR and rearrange them as needed. Also, know that it takes 1 volt to push 1 amp through 1 ohm.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

kawimudslinger said:


> yeah remember P=EI and E=IR and rearrange them as needed. Also, know that it takes 1 volt to push 1 amp through 1 ohm.



...to produce 1 watt. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Thanks Dennis, Glad you caught that


 I posted a note to the ec that has that website. Hope he changes it.


----------

